# So I think I just experienced 'tren dick' ... fuck.



## trackstar19 (Mar 27, 2012)

A few weeks ago i ran into this girl I used to date a few summers ago. Long story short, she was wicked happy to see me and has been texting me non stop. So last night I finally say 'sure i'll come hangout'... and I head that way at 11pm. I get there and it's her and her 3 female roomies... we go in her room to 'watch a movie'... and get right into the good stuff... only one problem... i could NOT get a fucking boner. Literally limp noodle status. All I could think is "Damn you tren!" So after 20 minutes of her unsuccessfully trying to get me hard (this chick is hot, too)... i said "eh i think I just need to pee" and tried to play it off. So one of her roomies was in the bathroom brushing her teeth and let me take it... so i piss... then i start furiously trying to get my dick hard. It was depressing, but then when I looked at my jacked veiny reflection in the mirror it was slightly less depressing, and I realized me and tren could still be friends. So 5 mins of 'prepping' myself later... i awkwardly leave the bathroom and her roomie is right there waiting to go back in, hah. I finally get a semi hard boner and am able to do the deed. Luckily after that everything went pretty smoothly, but fuck that was scary. Might have to lower my tren dose, or at the very least up my test dose. (Currently running 600mg tren e, 250mg test e). I even took some cialis just to be safe before leaving the house.

Yall ever experience the dreaded tren or deca dick? Shit is NOT fun.


----------



## njc (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats what Cialis is for

PS-Great story


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you sure you are not gay?


----------



## njc (Mar 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Are you sure you are not gay?




lmao


----------



## bwrag (Mar 27, 2012)

get caber.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 27, 2012)

get caber.


----------



## njc (Mar 27, 2012)

get caber.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 27, 2012)

get caber....homo


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 27, 2012)

get caber


----------



## quick01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cialis


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 27, 2012)

^ im so glad i dont do tren, i have trouble not poppin boners anyway let alone when im on cycle lol u should made it seem like her fualt. like wow u dumb bitch look what u did, u cant even get my shit hard


----------



## kbordner (Mar 27, 2012)

Up your Test to 1200 and add Caber.


----------



## Hell (Mar 27, 2012)

caber and cialis


----------



## tgarza (Mar 27, 2012)

Hell said:


> caber and cialis



This


----------



## Swolen22 (Mar 27, 2012)

Your problem is prob bc tren is higher than test


----------



## jadean (Mar 27, 2012)

Weird.. tren makes me horny as fuck 24 7 and i run it with a trt dose of test.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 27, 2012)

caber


----------



## trackstar19 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm actually on .5mg of caber e3d... i seem to be wicked sensitive to prolactin type gyno though, as even on caber i can push out a slight amount of liquid from my tits. On the bright side, no signs of gyno. Was thinking of running the caber e2d instead, for that slight overlap, possibly it will help? And I did take cialis before leaving, but I think I might have accidentally took a dose of anavar instead (was rushing to leave and both powdered baggies were near eachother... that's my only guess as to why i was having 'issues'. In the end I did give her a solid fucking, jizzed on her tits, and then finger banged her into orgasm though, so it turned out alright in the end.

And - FUCK - I must be gay. Never realized it until today!


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 27, 2012)

It's fine, next time just close your eyes and picture Bigbenj's ball  bag....


----------



## trackstar19 (Mar 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> It's fine, next time just close your eyes and picture Bigbenj's ball  bag....



Hahah, tren dick solved! But yea, looking at my powdered baggies, looks like I took a dose of anavar instead of taking some cialis... rookie mistake. Definitely makes more sense now. Girl keeps texting me today and said how much she enjoyed last night at least - so that's a good sign. Sure did make for an awkward like 30 minutes when it wouldnt go up though. hah. I think i even praised jesus when it finally went up... and i'm athiest.


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey bro im actually using 500mg tren e and 250mg test e, i can easily get a boner but i just dont feel like having sex lol , thats how the tren effects me. i have to pretend to be all into it lol. im also using caber 3 times a week @ .5mg. interesting how it effects every1 different.


----------



## trackstar19 (Mar 27, 2012)

endurance724 said:


> hey bro im actually using 500mg tren e and 250mg test e, i can easily get a boner but i just dont feel like having sex lol , thats how the tren effects me. i have to pretend to be all into it lol. im also using caber 3 times a week @ .5mg. interesting how it effects every1 different.



Damn man, it's the opposite for me right now. I'm horny as fuck but if i dont use some cialis my dick will get like 70% hard at best... which still works, but not nearly as fun. I just stupidly took powder from my anavar baggie as opposed to my cialis baggie last night... I was worried it had gotten so bad that even cialis couldn't save me. Shit had me freaking out a little bit, gonna use some cialis before I go out Thursday and find a random bar/club slut to make sure everything is still good to go down there. On the bright side... this tren has me looking like a veiny jacked monster. Fucking love it.


----------



## blazer69 (Mar 28, 2012)

funny story. thats some shitty luck


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is an update - Everything is good south of the boarder.

I'm not sure what all the issue was on the night of this story, but I haven't had that issue since. Friday night I went out with a bunch of friends. One of the girls we were with is this girl I used to bang, wicked hot bitch just oozing with sex appeal. She loves jacked dudes, so we made plans to 'spend the night' together once we were done clubbing. So we get  to this upscale club/lounge type place, and admittedly I got a little too shitfaced (this female bartender was giving me free tequila shot after free tequila shot)... Anyway there is one girl in this place that was hotter than the girl i was supposed to hook up with that night.... i'm talking nicest ass/body i've seen in a LONGGGGG time. I was mesmerized by it. Even all the girls I was with were starring and admiring it. 

So the night goes on and I'm dancing and slutting it up making out with a bunch of random club sluts... and the end of the night comes and I'm walking out with the girl i'm supposed to spend the night with.... when the wicked hot chick with the banging body comes right up to me.... says "you're too good looking to be straight, are you gay?" .... I don't know if it was the tequila, the tren, or both... but i immediately just started making out with her (keep in mind this is with the girl i'm supposed to go bang righttt next to us)... Long story short, i ended up going home with her that night instead... and literally left the original girl i was supposed to bang on the sidewalk stuck getting a taxi by herself. Sort of an asshole move, but it was entirely worth it. Best sex I've had in years. Soo happy my dick is fully functional.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Pics or you're actually gay and have been banging dudes this entire time. If you've been "Texting" so much there has to be pics.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Pics or you're actually gay and have been banging dudes this entire time. If you've been "Texting" so much there has to be pics.



Lmfao!!!!

if u had real game u would have fucked them both. With all that gear in me I would have surely tried!!

Good call going with the knockout. A ten doesn't come around often. Gotta Seize that shit when it happens!


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Pics or you're actually gay and have been banging dudes this entire time. If you've been "Texting" so much there has to be pics.


 Hahah alright I might have some photos, I just don't like posting pictures that could somehow get linked back to me in real life on a public board where I openly discuss my AAS usage. 



Goldenera said:


> Lmfao!!!!
> 
> if u had real game u would have fucked them both. With all that gear in me I would have surely tried!!
> 
> Good call going with the knockout. A ten doesn't come around often. Gotta Seize that shit when it happens!


Hahah hell yea man, I wish I had that much game. I definitely should have tried for it. Rookie mistake.

And in lieu of photos (for now) here is the text I received the next day after the girl from a week ago...


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

I think kayleigh is a fag hag.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 2, 2012)

That's long hand for Kyle. You must have pounded him in the ass really nice like.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 2, 2012)

Lmao. U guys are bad!

Good job bro. Shell be back for my ravaging!


----------



## nby (Apr 2, 2012)

Any word from the other chick you left in the gutter?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 2, 2012)

Great stories. Lets hear some more!


----------



## gamma (Apr 3, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> ^ im so glad i dont do tren, i have trouble not poppin boners anyway let alone when im on cycle lol u should made it seem like her fualt. like wow u dumb bitch look what u did, u cant even get my shit hard




*LOL* Ruthless


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Apr 3, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> ^ im so glad i dont do tren, i have trouble not poppin boners anyway let alone when im on cycle lol u should made it seem like her fualt. like wow u dumb bitch look what u did, u cant even get my shit hard



Agreed haha


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for late responses, was in NYC for the past few days and I didn't bring my laptop.



SloppyJ said:


> That's long hand for Kyle. You must have pounded him in the ass really nice like.


Haha yea bro you know gay dudes, all about spelling their names uniquely and shit


Goldenera said:


> Lmao. U guys are bad!
> 
> Good job bro. Shell be back for my ravaging!


Haha yea man, she keeps texting me late at night trying to fuck, i just haven't been in town the past few days. 


nby said:


> Any word from the other chick you left in the gutter?


I didnt want to make that story too long, so i left some of it out... but yea man, i actually drove with her to boston that night... and she was supposed to be my ride the next day to get home (40 minutes away).... I was able to convince her to pick me up from the random hot sluts apartment in the morning... she was not a happy camper, i was surprised she even came and got me. Definitely the type of bitch that wouldn't have surprised me if she left me stranded. Awkward 40 minute drive home.


bigbenj said:


> Great stories. Lets hear some more!


Haha hell yea man, I only have to work a few hours a week online as a web developer, so i always have nothing but free time to party and travel and attempt to bang many many females, i've got a lot of pretty good stories. Makes it easy when i have such a free open schedule. The forum I used to post on constantly i'd always share these types of stories (with pictures to accompany them and even sometimes videos), i'd do that on here if it wasn't a steroid board where I openly discuss my usage. Not worth the chance of it somehow getting back to me in real life. I stopped posting the stories and pictures on the old board i'd frequent when i left my browser open once and my girlfriend found my account... and read all my old posts. Turns out i write a lot of fucked up shit, hah. (Yes, i sort of have a girlfriend right now as well, i'm a douchebag, i know. It's a long story though.)


gamma said:


> *LOL* Ruthless



Hahahahhaha I thought of doing that, but she was being wicked cool about it so I didn't.


----------

